# Rate Barron Trump (12 btw)



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## dogtown (Feb 5, 2019)

Future chad


----------



## Nibba (Feb 5, 2019)

Man wtf. That kid is way too tall for his age


----------



## JovanD (Feb 5, 2019)

Do his legs go all the way up? 
Future giga chad.


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 6, 2019)

Mentalcel 
Heard he is an autist


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 6, 2019)

Wtf he is as tall as Donald trump and trump is 6:4 does that means he is 6:2 or something at this young age? Damn he would reach 6:6 by age 20LOL 
He is about chadlite IMO


----------



## androidcel (Feb 6, 2019)

mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Feb 6, 2019)

Future gigachad for sure


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Man wtf. That kid is way too tall for his age



I was considered abnormally large at 6' at 12. He's literally a behemoth.


----------



## Heirio (Feb 6, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Wtf he is as tall as Donald trump and trump is 6:4 does that means he is 6:2 or something at this young age? Damn he would reach 6:6 by age 20LOL
> He is about chadlite IMO


Trump isn't 6'4 wtf. I saw someone else say he was 6'5 too 

https://www.celebheights.com/s/Donald-Trump-126.html 

Trump is 6ft 1/2. Him and Obama are pretty much the same height, I don't know how people think hes fkn 6'5. Same as The Rock, they have people fooled hard


----------



## Kenma (Feb 6, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Mentalcel
> Heard he is an autist


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Feb 6, 2019)

Shit proportions make him look like a spider


----------



## Nibba (Feb 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I was considered abnormally large at 6' at 12. He's literally a behemoth.


I didn't hit 6' till I was 14 fuark


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 6, 2019)

I see those drumpf German tall genes have been activated


----------



## Dude420 (Feb 6, 2019)

Mom's genes making him a GigaTrump


----------



## Autist (Feb 6, 2019)

Gonna mog his brothers for sure


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 6, 2019)

Karl the Cuck: "He is going to be a racist, misogynist like his father! No self respecting feminist would want him and he isn't even that tall.. My girlfriend's boyfriend, La'Quan is taller than him and plays basketball!"


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Man wtf. That kid is way too tall for his age





Nibba said:


> I didn't hit 6' till I was 14 fuark


manlet rage 


DarknLost said:


> Mentalcel
> Heard he is an autist


a friend of mine knows him and yeah he's weird as fuck


----------



## Nibba (Feb 6, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> manlet rage


>6'3.5


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 6, 2019)

Kid looks taller than trump in this pic from late 2018.


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 6, 2019)

Heirio said:


> Trump is 6ft 1/2. Him and Obama are pretty much the same height, I don't know how people think hes fkn 6'5. Same as The Rock, they have people fooled hard


I think Trump uses lifts (not sure tho). The Rock is billed three inches taller than he actually is by the WWE (Vince McMan knows how to sell).


----------



## qwep (Feb 6, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Kid looks taller than trump in this pic from late 2018.
> View attachment 18028



I know for sure hes an autist owning 2 different pairs of new balance shoes


----------



## Autist (Feb 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> >6'3.5


Whoosh


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> >6'3.5


he's going to be like 6'8+
Trump wears lifts/melania wears boots/heels. He's taller than both, he's probably 6'2/6'3


----------



## theropeking (Feb 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Man wtf. That kid is way too tall for his age



Hes getting Roids/hgh from his Dad's connections


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 6, 2019)

theropeking said:


> connections


with hgh/AI you can be as tall as you want if you start it from puberty


----------



## theropeking (Feb 6, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> with hgh/AI *you can be as tall as you want if you start it from puberty*



Thats bs. You can only reach your gwnetic potential e.g. Lionel Messi got treated very early by Barcelona's best docs for his height but hes only <170cm


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 6, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Thats bs. You can only reach your gwnetic potential e.g. Lionel Messi got treated very early by Barcelona's best docs for his height but hes only <170cm


https://clinical-and-molecular-endo...tature-at-the-nearend-of-growth.php?aid=18872

They added 10 cm to genetic potential, despite starting late and stopping when a desired height was achieved. Of course it's probably risky as crashing estrogen for so long can shatter your bones, but in theory your growth plates would never close and you would keep growing.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 6, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Thats bs. You can only reach your gwnetic potential e.g. Lionel Messi got treated very early by Barcelona's best docs for his height but hes only <170cm


That's retarded dude. People that have tumors on their pituitary grow to over 7ft. You think that's genetic? Jfl. The docs probably didn't give him enough. I have a family friend whose kid was treated for womanletism with HGH and is almost 5'10 now with giant feet.


RedPilledStemcel said:


> he's going to be like 6'8+
> Trump wears lifts/melania wears boots/heels. He's taller than both, he's probably 6'2/6'3


Yeah he's very tall. The dude is a giant


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> womanletism with HGH and is almost 5'10


why would they let her get to 5'10, growth is very easy to stop.


Yummyinmytummy said:


> Shit proportions make him look like a spider


Your legs grow first in puberty, he's going to look better when he finishes growing.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 6, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> why would they let her get to 5'10, growth is very easy to stop.
> 
> Your legs grow first in puberty, he's going to look better when he finishes growing.


Idk


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 6, 2019)

wtf is wrong whit him?


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 6, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Mom's genes making him a GigaTrump


Slovenian Genes ftw tbh

Slovenian master race


----------



## androidcel (Feb 6, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Slovenian Genes ftw tbh
> 
> Slovenian master race


@HailToTheKing thoughts?


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I didn't hit 6' till I was 14 fuark


I was 6'1 when I was 13 lmao


FatmanO said:


> Slovenian Genes ftw tbh
> 
> Slovenian master race


Yup
I mean it's the 21st century plus he's super rich and doesn't go out and has a great diet probably, a lot of people in the balkans have genetic potential put the poor diet holds us back


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 6, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> I was 6'1 when I was 13 lmao
> 
> Yup
> I mean it's the 21st century plus he's super rich and doesn't go out and has a great diet probably, a lot of people in the balkans have genetic potential put the poor diet holds us back


Yeah people in that region have the tallest genetic height of any race (slovenians or bosnians, I don't remember)


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 6, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Yeah people in that region have the tallest genetic height of any race (slovenians or bosnians, I don't remember)


slavs are the real masterrace


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 6, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> slavs are the real masterrace


Where are my tall genes oh wait i dont have genes from that region. My slavic genes are polak and lithuanian


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 6, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Where are my tall genes oh wait i dont have genes from that region. My slavic genes are polak and lithuanian


poor diet and no exercise


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 6, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> poor diet and no exercise


Yeah probably lol. I didn't eat right and never went outside


----------



## Nibba (Feb 6, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> was 6'1 when I was 13 lmao


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 6, 2019)

autistic


----------



## kobecel (Feb 6, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> I was 6'1 when I was 13 lmao
> 
> Yup
> I mean it's the 21st century plus he's super rich and doesn't go out and has a great diet probably, a lot of people in the balkans have genetic potential put the poor diet holds us back


TFW when you get heightmogged


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 6, 2019)

kobecel said:


> TFW when you get heightmogged


I had a friend in my class he was 6'5 at 13


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Feb 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I didn't hit 6' till I was 14 fuark


I didn’t hit 6’...







































...Ever


----------



## SW01 (Feb 6, 2019)

Kenma said:


> View attachment 17986


what the fuck is he doing there lmao


----------



## kobecel (Feb 6, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> I had a friend in my class he was 6'5 at 13


I didn't think i would get heightmogged when i joined here and i'm 6'5


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 6, 2019)

SW01 said:


> what the fuck is he doing there lmao


Being a kid.


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Feb 6, 2019)

Trumps kids are ogres, isnt one of them 6'5?


----------



## VST (Feb 6, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> View attachment 17965


He's gonna be like 7 foot once he is done with puberty, and he will be rich af.
I wish I lived his life, he has and will have everything.


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Feb 6, 2019)

Trumps fucking daughter height mogs half this forum


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 6, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> Trumps fucking daughter height mogs half this forum


So does @Nibba 's gf


----------



## Nibba (Feb 6, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> So does @Nibba 's gf


My kids are gonna be such slayers


----------



## copenhagen (Feb 9, 2019)

what are they feeding this kid


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I didn't hit 6' till I was 14 fuark



I never did. Leveled out at 5 7 around 20, 21 that was the end. Grew a wide frame though and started looking rugged af around 23-24


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> looking rugged af around 23-24


More girthy?


----------



## rickfoley (Feb 9, 2019)

redpill


he has lanklets genetics

they probably even already x rayed his hand to determine this height and started to treatment to stun his growth so that he "only" becomes 6'5

and do you know what they do to stop height growth? they INJECT testosterone

its over


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Feb 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> More girthy?



sort of and then got wider shoulders over time when it should've ended.


rickfoley said:


> redpill
> 
> 
> he has lanklets genetics
> ...



sort of proof manlets are actual Alphas. because your statement made it seem that way


----------



## Nibba (Feb 12, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> sort of and then got wider shoulders over time when it should've ended.


yeah shoulders stop growing at 23 i beleive


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Feb 12, 2019)

I look like Roblox basically at this point
oof


----------



## Madness (Feb 12, 2019)

Future 7 footer imo if trump isn’t lying about his height this kid is like 6’3-4


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 12, 2019)

Madness said:


> Future 7 footer imo if trump isn’t lying about his height this kid is like 6’3-4


7 foot's a stretch, some kids are early bloomers, he's too large imo


----------



## Madness (Feb 12, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> 7 foot's a stretch, some kids are early bloomers, he's too large imo


Shaq was 5’10 at his age


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 12, 2019)

Madness said:


> Shaq was 5’10 at his age


it's hard to tell where he will end up because some kids just grow early


----------



## Madness (Feb 12, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> it's hard to tell where he will end up because some kids just grow early


Yeah I would say at least 6’5 though


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Feb 12, 2019)

He's gonna be a billionaire playboy by 17


----------



## Heirio (Feb 12, 2019)

Madness said:


> Future 7 footer imo if trump isn’t lying about his height this kid is like 6’3-4


Trump is 6'1, the kids a bit shorter like 5'11 1/2 or 6'0 its just the angle on this img makes him look taller than him. Definitely tall as fuck tho. I think I remember @Alarico8 saying he was 5'11 at 12 and he's now 6'4


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 13, 2019)

Heirio said:


> Trump is 6'1, the kids a bit shorter like 5'11 1/2 or 6'0 its just the angle on this img makes him look taller than him. Definitely tall as fuck tho. I think I remember @Alarico8 saying he was 5'11 at 12 and he's now 6'4


similar to me


----------



## Soontm (Feb 13, 2019)

Imagine being born in this family. You are rich af, probably high IQ with access to the best schools. Barely getting in Contact with the average dude. 

I can comprehend why they feel that the Rest of the humans are mere ants to them. Its like living with apes you just know you are levels above them in every aspects.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 13, 2019)

Soontm said:


> Imagine being born in this family. You are rich af, probably high IQ with access to the best schools. Barely getting in Contact with the average dude.
> 
> I can comprehend why they feel that the Rest of the humans are mere ants to them. Its like living with apes you just know you are levels above them in every aspects.


Barron Trump is very aspie tho


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 14, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Wtf he is as tall as Donald trump and trump is 6:4 does that means he is 6:2 or something at this young age? Damn he would reach 6:6 by age 20LOL
> He is about chadlite IMO


trump was 6'1.5" in his prime and is a couple inches shorter now. Narendra Modi is 5'7" with a 55 inch chest @Pex1992
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...GGsFxV8Ysev2b18dElBc6NfdE-M-oItlKLEium2-TmzrO


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 14, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> trump was 6'1.5" in his prime and is a couple inches shorter now. Narendra Modi is 5'7" with a 55 inch chest @Pex1992
> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT2k8qGGsFxV8Ysev2b18dElBc6NfdE-M-oItlKLEium2-TmzrO


Modi skull mogs trump...


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 14, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Modi skull mogs trump...


modi's skull isnt even huge though but it is *kinda* big, seen him IRL


----------



## crunch (Feb 17, 2019)

this is what happens when you have steaks for dinner every night lol


----------

